# postfix pkg install on 12.1-RELEASE



## biggsy (Mar 13, 2020)

I recently did two new fresh installs of 12.1-RELEASE and then pkg installed postfix 3.4.9,1 on each of them.
At the end of the pkg installs the following message displays:

`To use postfix instead of sendmail:
  - clear sendmail queue and stop the sendmail daemons

Run the following commands to enable postfix during startup:
  - sysrc postfix_enable="YES"
  - sysrc sendmail_enable="NONE"

If postfix is *not* already activated in /usr/local/etc/mail/mailer.conf
  - mv /usr/local/etc/mail/mailer.conf /usr/local/etc/mail/mailer.conf.old
  - install -m 0644 /usr/local/share/postfix/mailer.conf.postfix /usr/local/etc/mail/mailer.conf`

No problem with the first two paragraphs but the directory /usr/local/etc/mail does not exist, either before or after the pkg install.


----------

